# C. azureiventris



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have read azureiventris are very male heavy what are the odds of getting a female when you get 5 froglets? thanks in advance.


----------



## Cutterfly (Apr 9, 2009)

During this year my brother and me raised about 150 azureiventris (2 breeding pairs, one F1 azureiventris "orange/red", one wc "pastel green").
Because they grow so fast we had about 2 dozen of young adults after some month. There have been about 50 % males. All tadpoles have been kept at similar water temperatures. I think it's just a myth, or our breeding pairs would be something superspecial...

greets,
CF


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Thier was a point in time where for one reason or another thier where only males kicking around here in america.. no one had a female..this was before all the "recent" imports we have had.. cutterfly do you have any pics of yours? Over here we only have one kind 
Brian


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

During that point in time where there were only males kicking about, all of those frogs came from one pair (or group) owned by one person. So it's possible there was something about that pair that led to all of their offspring being male. When he lost his female, he was unable to find a replacement female from all the offspring he had ever sold.


----------



## Cutterfly (Apr 9, 2009)

Brian Ferriera said:


> cutterfly do you have any pics of yours? Over here we only have one kind
> Brian


pastel green morph:









red/orange morph:


















offspring of red/orange morph:










greets,
CF


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

As far as morphs go; C. azureiventris come in different colors but you can't really speak of morphs since it doesn't inherent directly to the offspring. I mean: when you have two green colored parents, the offspring will be both green and orange. And of course the other way around. Maybe not after continuous inbreeding, but in the natural population "morphs" don't exist I've been told.
By the way, those orange offspring are really beautiful!


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok thanks for all the info. I really wish we had those other morphs over here.


----------



## Cutterfly (Apr 9, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> As far as morphs go; C. azureiventris come in different colors but you can't really speak of morphs since it doesn't inherent directly to the offspring. I mean: when you have two green colored parents, the offspring will be both green and orange. And of course the other way around. Maybe not after continuous inbreeding, but in the natural population "morphs" don't exist I've been told.
> By the way, those orange offspring are really beautiful!


That's what I always thought (with regard to azureiventris) because the offspring of both "morphs" includes individuals which are more red and those which are more green.
But a common german dartfrog expert (I think it has been Rainer Schulte... could ask my brother once again) wrote, there would exist two azureiventris morphs, one pastel green, one orange/red which would inhabit different drainage systems. I then asked my brother who is keeping both morphs about any visual differences within the offspring and he showed me several froglets of each morph. The ground coloration of the legs and arms of all the offspring of the pastel green pair is slightly different to the offspring of our other pairs and while the offspring of our other pairs has yellow, green and orange at their upper arms (occasionally more, ocassionally less) , the offspring of the pastel green pair has always just pastel green in this area.

I'm not sure if this indicates 2 different morphs... but that's what Rainer Schulte claims and what I have seen at my brother's frogs. 

In general I myself think it isn't easy to describe the coloration of azureiventris, as the coloration of individuals can change within hours up to few days, according to their actual position in the hierarchy order (if kept as larger group) and wether they are mating or not, having an egg clutch or not and so on. 

greets,
CF


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Cool, I didn't know that they actually change colour according to hierarchy etc. Really interesting, I will pay more attention to that. Might be a good indicator for suppressed frogs than!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine absolutely changed colour.


----------

